# numéricable 30 Mo ou 1.5 Mo



## basthet (22 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de souscrire l'offre 30 Mo + tél illimité de numéricable et je dois reconnaitre qu'on est bien loin du débit promis concernant le net ( le tél fonctionne parfaitement par contre ) .
La hotline me dit que pour eux tout est ok , mais que le probléme vient de mon Mac , je ne vois pas bien d'ou , le firewall est désactivé , je ne télécharge rien et mon débit ne dépasse que très rarement 2 Mo lorsque je teste mon débit ... 
Quelqu'un à une petite idée ???


----------



## bidibout (22 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Moi je suis chez Numéricable depuis un moment et j'ai demandé qu'il fasse le necessaire pour me passer en 30 mégas également et depuis je suis entre 3 et 4 mo ils m'ont dit que cela prendrait une semaine pour atteindre le plein débit mais depuis 15 jours je suis tjrs entre 3 et 4.

Si jamais tu les appelles car moi je laisse tomber j'en ai marre des 34 cts la minutes et bien tiens nous au courant je suis curieux de savoir de quoi ça viens, en tout cas de chez eux ça c'est certains


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2006)

Attention, il ne faut pas confondre les Mo (Mega Octet) et les Mb (Mega Bits): 
Un d&#233;bit de 30Mb fourni par le FAI correspond &#224; un d&#233;bit de 3,75Mo!!!



			
				bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je suis chez Num&#233;ricable depuis un moment et j'ai demand&#233; qu'il fasse le necessaire pour me passer en 30 m&#233;gas &#233;galement et depuis je suis entre 3 et 4 mo ils m'ont dit que cela prendrait une semaine pour atteindre le plein d&#233;bit mais depuis 15 jours je suis tjrs entre 3 et 4.



Si tu parles de Mo, tu es donc au d&#233;bit max de ta ligne


----------



## bidibout (22 Septembre 2006)

Oui je suis bien &#224; 3 mbits donc c'est bon alors ? je pensais que j'aurais &#233;t&#233; &#224; 30 mbits ! Car quand je vais sur les test en ligne de connexion il m'indique que je suis entre le 1 et le 5 m&#233;ga et que je suis bien loin des 20 annonc&#233; par les autres fournisseur.


----------



## macboy (22 Septembre 2006)

bidibout a dit:


> Oui je suis bien &#224; 3 mbits donc c'est bon alors ? je pensais que j'aurais &#233;t&#233; &#224; 30 mbits !


non , c'est de la pub c'est tout...
il faut attention aux offres
ils m&#233;lagent expr&#232;s les MB et MO 
et en plus ils utilisent par forc&#232;ment les m&#234;mes r&#233;f&#233;rentiels ...


----------



## bidibout (22 Septembre 2006)

Ha ok bon 3 mbits c'est d&#233;j&#224; bien mais bon je pensais arriver &#224; la vitesse proposer par les autres fournisseur ! Tans pis.

edit : apr&#232;s v&#233;rif sur le site de Num&#233;ricable ils annoncent 30 720 kbits donc &#231;a fait bien 3 mbits ou 30 ?

edit 2 : bon bin apr&#232;s r&#233;flexion je suis donc &#224; 3000 kbits donc je devrais bien &#234;tre &#224; 30 000 soit 30 mbits non ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

30 Mbit/s = 3.75 MByte/s ou Mo/s

Attention aussi au tests de bande, je viens de faire le speedtest de macbidouille &#224; 3500 kbit/s alors que j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; en ftp &#224; 56 Mbit/s juste avant...


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 30 Mbit/s = 3.75 MByte/s ou Mo/s
> 
> Attention aussi au tests de bande, je viens de faire le speedtest de macbidouille à 3500 kbit/s alors que j'ai téléchargé en ftp à 56 Mbit/s juste avant...



tout dépend du serveur en face, le seul test de connexion faible est celui de grenouille.com


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout d&#233;pend du serveur en face, le seul test de connexion *faible* est celui de grenouille.com


faible ou fiable?


----------



## bidibout (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon je fini par m'embrouiller moi avec tout ça !

Bref je viens de refaire des tests et donc je suis à 3000 kbits et Numericable annonce qu'il font bénéficier de 30 000 kbits donc y'a un soucis, je les ai appelé quand même et ils me disent avoir fait une mise à jour de mon modem je l'ai redémarré mais ça change rien je suis tjrs entre 3000 et 4000 kbits.

Ils m'ont dis de tester sur ici mais ça ne marche pas chez moi.


----------



## basthet (23 Septembre 2006)

j'ai bien noté la différence en Mb et Mo mais bon c'est bien 30Mo promis donc , ils ont un problème , j'ai arrêté de perdre 34 ct d'euros /min pour m'entendre dire que ça vient de chez moi , ils m'ont aussi fait le coup de la MAJ du modem mais bon  rien de + ... je désespère ... aucun interlocuteur capable de me dire ce qui cloche ...


----------



## bidibout (23 Septembre 2006)

+1

j'ai le téléphone illimité et au final je vais avoir du dépassement avec ce numéro surtaxé


----------



## basthet (23 Septembre 2006)

bidibout a dit:


> +1
> 
> j'ai le téléphone illimité et au final je vais avoir du dépassement avec ce numéro surtaxé



je me demande si le téléphone illimité ne bouffe pas la majorité de la bande passante aussi ....


----------



## bidibout (23 Septembre 2006)

Aucunes id&#233;es, je sais que je passe par le c&#226;ble pour le t&#233;l&#233;phone, la tv et le net mais logiquement c'est sens&#233; &#234;tre au point surtout s'il propose carr&#233;ment du 30 m&#233;gas, j'ose esp&#233;rer qu'ils ne sont pas fou au point de lancer du gros d&#233;bit sans &#234;tre capable de le fournir.

Bon le point qui console c'est que mis &#224; part le "bas d&#233;bit"  pour ma part tout fonctionne impec en permanence !


----------



## basthet (23 Septembre 2006)

pour la tv , apparemment le débit est propre ,seul le débit tél et internet passe par le modem ... par contre c'est vrai qu'au niveau qualité d'accés internet , ils sont bons ... moins sur le débit !


----------



## basthet (25 Septembre 2006)

après avoir chercher un peu , j'ai trouvé sur les forums Grenouille pas mal de cablés mécontents de NC et son 30 Mo ... une histoire de bridage apparemment .... il ne reste plus qu'à patienter a ce qu'on dit ...


----------



## bidibout (25 Septembre 2006)

Merci du tuyau, en effet y'a du monde qui râle  

Perso j'ai encore rebooté mon modem mais toujours plafonné à 3 ou 4 mégas, alors je vais aussi patienter (pas le choix de toute façon).


----------



## bidibout (30 Septembre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle, depuis la maj 10.4.8 je suis pass&#233; &#224; 17 m&#233;ga de d&#233;bit donc Numericable n'&#233;tait peux-&#234;tre pas le seul responsable, mais peux-&#234;tre qu'il y avait de l'optimisation &#224; faire sur le mac puisque depuis la mise &#224; jour Apple (qui mentionnait bien une am&#233;lioration du haut d&#233;bit) cela va mieux.


----------



## pacman (5 Novembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas sous mac (ou plutôt pas encore ^^ ) mais le problème est le même.

J'ai souscris il y a maintenant quelques années à numericable anciennement wanadoo cable. La semaine dernière j'ai vu l'appartition de numéricable 30Mo.

J'ai demandé à y passer et j'ai du commander un nouveau modem :hein:

Depuis 3jours je suis sous le nouveau modem, j'obtiens un ping moins bon et une connection plus lente (évidement)

Je viens de faire le test sur le site que vous avez donné juste avant, j'obtiens :
            	 		[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT] 		 	[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Votre vitesse de *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*25500 	*kb/s  	
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*connexion est de :*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*3125 	*ko/s 	[/FONT] 	
Si j'ai bien compris ce que vous disiez alors ma connection serait bonne, soit réellement 30Mo ?

J'ai remarqué que sur leur site ils disent offre 30 *Mega *et donc ne mentionne pas Mo/s, ou Mb/s . Anarque facile...

J'ai fais quelques recherche pour comprendre, et j'ai trouvé pas mal d'info sur génération cable, dont cela :

*Y a-t-il un bridage de débit avec les Macs?* 

Il n'y a plus de problème de bridage à 4Mb avec les macs depuis la maj de mac os X tiger en version *10.4.8*. 

Si vous rencontrez des problèmes avec vos macs, il est necessaire de faire cette mise à jour. 

Le problème ne venait pas des modems Thomson, mais visiblement d'une mauvais interaction entre os X et certains réseaux haut débits. 

Pour faire vos tests de bande passante, je rappel les 2 testeurs les plus fiables et approuvé par noos: 
- Le FTP: Cliquez ici pour voir le lien 
- Le testeur d'Alice: http://testeurdebit.aliceadsl.fr/


Une derniere chose, ce matin j'ai fais avec mire un test de connection avec l'ancien modem, j'ai obtenu 4Mo, j'ai ensuite mi le nouveau modem et j'obtiens à peine 1Mo.

A ne plus rien y comprendre !!


----------



## bidibout (14 Novembre 2006)

Quand je fais le test sur le testeur d'alice j'obtien entre 15 et 20 m&#233;ga mais pas 30, c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal


----------



## Molblin (17 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de prendre numéricable 30Mega, et j'ai aussi un problème de débit, je dépasse pas le 2000 Kbps. J'ai pourtant mac OS X 10.4.8 qui normalement devrait régler le problème de débit. Donc d'où ça peut venir ? Si ce n'est de leur côté.
Si quelqu'un à trouver une solution, merci de m'en faire part.


----------



## viabon (26 Décembre 2006)

je suis en modulonet/numericable 1Mo/128, ça marche correctement sauf certains jours aux heures de pointes.
je passerai bien en 30Mo si ça n'est pas pire ! 


deplus on est obligé d'acheter un nouveau modem à 59, 
*y a -t-il une combine pour passer en "30Mo" avec l'ancien modem ?
*


----------



## wolverine (26 Décembre 2006)

ben moi j'etais en 10 mega chez noos je leur ai demander de passer en 30 mega ,et le lendemain j'etais a 23 mega donc pas loin des 30 et ca reste toujours comme ca je suis entre 21 et 23 mega !! donc je trouve que pour mon cas ca fonctionne plutot bien !!


----------

